# Cheap alternative to a pipe rack



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

After many months of trying to find "a peg board" (as opposed to "peg board") on which to hang my pipes, I made a brilliant association, if I do say so myself, with the possibility of using spool racks, on which you would normally hang spools of thread.










And the best part is that it worked. Introducing my new pipe rack, which cost a whole $10 at Walmart!










Now I just sit and wait until my wife starts counting all my pipes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice collection and good idea. I actually keep most of my low end and estate pipes in a box. Only my favorites earn shelf space.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice Rack! lol. Love the ingenuity. And hopefully you don't get in any trouble from the wife.

By the way, what are the pipes on the bottom right, the one with the red pearly stem and the one with the turquoise-ish band on the stem? I find them very intriguing.

Not having nearly as many pipes myself, I have been using an empty wolfman cigar box.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

damn that's a lot of pipes Tommy!!!!! fantastic idea but whoa - don't let your wife (or mine) see that many pipes - LOL / LMAO


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Chris, the red stem belongs to a Kaywoodie Gold Sabbiata. They're a higher end pipe for the brand but still reasonably inexpensive (if you can still get them, because I think they discontinued the Gold line).

The turquoise stemmed pipe is a bent billiard by David Johnson of Ozark Mountain Briar.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

That's a great looking pipe Tom. I really like the little ring of smooth natural wood just before the stem, a really nice touch.



TommyTree said:


> Chris, the red stem belongs to a Kaywoodie Gold Sabbiata. They're a higher end pipe for the brand but still reasonably inexpensive (if you can still get them, because I think they discontinued the Gold line).
> 
> The turquoise stemmed pipe is a bent billiard by David Johnson of Ozark Mountain Briar.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

I see a problem with it though. 

There are blank spots. They must be filled.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I went cheaper by half.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Several great and creative ideas here!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

dgerwin11 said:


> I went cheaper by half.


That's fantastic, Doug! You must be a dry smoker, because I don't see anything dripping underneath them (something I'm worried about with my own setup).


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Tommy - are you still using the pegboard? How's it working out?


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

genius, and here I was thinking I had to make something.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

OP had a terrific idea, I love it.



Max_Power said:


> ...Not having nearly as many pipes myself, I have been using an empty wolfman cigar box.


I also love this one. A lot of us have more pipes than pipe rack space, and a lot of us also smoke cigars. I hate to throw away a nice wood cigar box, but you only need so many as places to stash small things. I'm thinking I might have to order a couple boxes of my favorite cigars for just this purpose


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

Same basic, under-ten-bucks concept as Doug:


----------



## Doody (Jun 22, 2012)

GREAT solution, Irfan! nice and "bottom heavy" since you've turned it upside. down. super solution!

doody.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

:ask: I'm still trying to figure out what that is, Irfan.

I mean - what it WAS before you turned it into a pipe rack


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> :ask: I'm still trying to figure out what that is, Irfan.
> 
> I mean - what it WAS before you turned it into a pipe rack


For me, it was always a pipe rack, I found it at ACE Hardware. Maybe it was meant to be a dish rack?


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I've got to know..... that big grey pipe slightly to the right. Is that thing made out of granite or some kind of stone and how does it smoke?



Irfan said:


>


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

bigdaddychester said:


> I've got to know..... that big grey pipe slightly to the right. Is that thing made out of granite or some kind of stone and how does it smoke?


The big grey pipe -- which I just happened to be smoking right now -- is an African freehand meerschaum, a Kiko. Kikos were made in Tanganyika (German East-Africa, now Tanzania) in the colonial period, up until the 1960s, by a German company. They were nationalized under the socialist government after Independence and soon went under. Despite its crude appearance, it's a well made, well engineered pipe and smokes very well. It's at least as nice to smoke as a corn-cob, and looks a lot cooler. Since putting it into service for a beach party down on the south coast of Java a few weeks ago, it's officially my wide open spaces pipe. Felt just right smoking it in front of a bonfire on the beach. I don't really get away from the city as much as I'd like, but it reminds me that I'd like to do it more often.

I've actually got three Kikos, the two freehands were really cheap, something like $7 and $15 on eBay, the other one was $20. Unbelievably good value! You see 'em on eBay a lot, although the freehands are a bit rarer, it's mostly meer-lined briars, which I don't really like so much.


----------



## Irfan (Dec 18, 2011)

PS Those were the vendor images on eBay. I've cleaned up the stems since I received them. (Added for the sake of my reputation!)


----------

